# EcoTech Sale?



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Do EcoTech products ever go on sale here or states side? TIA


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

Rarely. The best sales seem to be Black Friday or Boxing Day. 

They're MAP products so ecotech dictates the reseller sales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimosthenis1 (Sep 19, 2016)

I've never seen them go on sale. Even on boxing day. I work at Big Als and I can tell you they will not go on sale. Unless they clear an older model. Like when the g4 radions came out.. the g3s were on sale for 100$ off. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimosthenis1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Only thing you could do is take advantage of big als double points Wednesdays. Buy a g4 pro radion and get 60$ store credit. Dollar per point. 1000 =25$ 2000=60$ 3000=100$ 5000=200$

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Dimosthenis1 said:


> Only thing you could do is take advantage of big als double points Wednesdays. Buy a g4 pro radion and get 60$ store credit. Dollar per point. 1000 =25$ 2000=60$ 3000=100$ 5000=200$
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I find almost everything at BA over priced. I have some US $$$, next time in US buy from BRS.


----------



## Dimosthenis1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Most things are more expensive but it's a map item... same price within 5or 10$ everywhere. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*buying from brs*

if u do choose to buy from brs make sure u find out what the warranty is gonna be for u when and if u have a issue.i have heard that u will be on the hook for the shipping and could give u a hassle cause we are in Canada .


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Unfortunately I find almost everything at BA over priced. I have some US $$$, next time in US buy from BRS.


BA's price matches... So if you see it online somewhere else, just show them the website.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

twobytwo said:


> BA's price matches... So if you see it online somewhere else, just show them the website.


Do you still get the points via online sale?


----------

